# Aquadive Turquoise GMT In Maui GoPro Pictures



## WatchDialOrange

Here in Maui decided to take my Aquadive Turquoise GMT on Isofrane with me. This is a few screen captures of snorkeling in Maui at Maluaka Beach and Honolua Bay. Since I will be surfing the bay I wanted to see what was underneath me. Enjoy pics. Aloha!


----------



## Monkeynuts

Fantastic thanks for sharing looks amazing


----------



## jeff wilson

Great photos.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Thanks guys the Aquadive GMT was made for the Ocean!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Awesome, definitely what it's made for


----------



## Spring-Diver

Killer photos Gary:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Cybotron

Cool photos.


----------



## skyjacknl

Great photo's !!


----------



## BUD-m

Wish I was there !!!!


----------



## mekenical

Hang ten! looks like fun.


----------



## Morethan1

Fantastic! The aquadive looks at home


----------



## manofrolex

Man I miss that watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R2rs

Nice pictures! |>


----------



## rehault69

What a wonder... up & down ... superb watch!


----------



## arutlosjr11

WatchDialOrange said:


> Here in Maui decided to take my Aquadive Turquoise GMT on Isofrane with me. This is a few screen captures of snorkeling in Maui at Maluaka Beach and Honolua Bay. Since I will be surfing the bay I wanted to see what was underneath me. Enjoy pics. Aloha!
> 
> View attachment 8022298
> 
> 
> View attachment 8022306
> 
> 
> View attachment 8022314
> 
> 
> View attachment 8022330
> 
> 
> View attachment 8022322
> 
> 
> View attachment 8022362
> 
> 
> View attachment 8022370
> 
> 
> View attachment 8022378


Amazing images. Thank you for putting that watch through its intended purpose. Wish I could!


----------



## Noemi97

Woow! Nice pictures!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoffin1333

Great pictures. I love seeing an Aquadive in its natural habitat. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich-L

Amazing creatures you go to see, and nice watch! !


----------



## Javier Superwatches

Great pictures My aquadive says hello!


----------



## Grantsmason

nice watch


----------



## marley.j

very nice watch!


----------



## laurent1961

amazing photos, own this piece. love it


----------



## watchcrazy007

absolutely love the color


----------



## j111dja

Stunning watch in the best colour IMHO.


----------



## Nokie

Very nice pictures. Love the dial color.


----------



## NorCalCruzin

Great pictures with the GoPro. The aquadive is a true ocean watch


----------



## rafy1

Amazing pictures, and beautiful watch!!

I enjoyed these magnificent underwater photos. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## drram1966

Gorgeous...My favorite color combo


----------



## drram1966

Gorgeous...My favorite color combo


----------



## jared703

very nice photos in the element!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Took this one also in Maui so will wear my Aquadive Tuesday to remember how much fun this watch is to wear underwater.


----------



## seikomatic

lovely.


----------



## lovedeep

amazing pics!


----------



## Micduf

Nice!


----------



## slow car

Cool watch there!


----------



## Chris Thorn

Awesome shots and taking it out for what it's meant for !


----------



## Esoteric Junkie

Great color! Might have to add one to the collection. 

EJ


----------



## JeffL

Great Pic's. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happy_Jake

Love to see dive watches in their true element. Nice pics 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibroverb

looks great - but I have to ask what purpose it served?


----------



## GrussGott

Nice pics! Watch for sharks, a dentist who just retired was killed a week or two ago.

EDIT: _a retired optometrist who loved the water was attacked as he swam about 60 yards off Ka'anapali Beach Park in western Maui, he was declared dead at the beach after rescuers attempted CPR. A witness said Smiley had lost part of his left leg in the attack._


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Here it is Aquadive GMT on bracelet which is how I wear it in the winter time.


----------



## dimitar99099

Great watch with a great activity! envy you


----------



## bctimekeeper

Awesome photos, love to see some underwater action shots!


----------



## TraserH3

Nice! Which part of Maui was this.


----------



## FubarCle

Very cool pics! Awesome!


----------



## kypt

Cool pics. I love Maui, was just there for Thanksgiving week. You almost can't go into the water without bumping into a sea turtle. We rented some tanks and dove right nest to our resort and they were everywhere. It was awesome.


----------

